# Kimber 10mm Double Tap Blow Up



## Davefriend (Nov 5, 2013)

Just had my brand new Kimber TLE 10mm blow up using Double Tap 200gr ammo! On my fourth mag. first round failed to eject, racked in a new round and looked at the spent case which looked fine, round did go down range. Pulled the trigger and BOOM.. Cracked the barrel and gapped the slide from the frame. Was able to get the recoil spring out and when looking down the barrel I can see the bullet jacket in the barrel but can also see jacket material between the barrel and frame. Called Kimber and they are already pointing fingers at Double Tap but sent the gun to them. Called and emailed Double Tap with no response. Why do I feel this is going to be a major pissing match??? Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Dave


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It was ammo related,so they will blame them.What's going to be the kicker is if you can prove there wasn't an obstruction.Normally a heavy or double charge blows at the chamber,and an obstruction bulges or blows at the obstruction.While that isn't always true,that's generally the way it works.Where exactly did the barrel blow?

Forgot,welcome and glad you're OK.


----------



## Davefriend (Nov 5, 2013)

Scared the heck out of me but could have been a lot worse. The barrel cracked open right down the middle of the slide chamber opening, have a couple good pictures but not sure how to post them on here.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a 99.9% sure double charge-ironic,Double Tap,hehe.

There is a dispute about a squib cycling the action and most that have tried to duplicate it have failed,but from what I've seen the phenomenon does exist in the right circumstances.In your case I could see a squib just in the barrel and booting one behind it blowing the chamber,but I also see that scenario as creating the pressure reqired to cycle the slide which yours didn't.Sounds like Double Tap owes you a gun.Did you save the target?While there is no proof without a witness that there wasn't an obstruction from the previous round,at least you have enough holes to add up to the first round of the blowout.


----------



## Davefriend (Nov 5, 2013)

Left the target at the property, I will be posting to every social media site forever if Kimber says it ammo and Double Tap does not make it right....


----------



## Davefriend (Nov 5, 2013)

Turns out per kimber's report that it was a squib load, waiting to see Double Tap stands behind their product...


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Glad you're ok - Good luck with DoubleTap.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Get a Lawyer. Finally found a use for one!!!! Get ya some free stuff!!!


----------



## Davefriend (Nov 5, 2013)

Talked to Double Tap and they said they would take care of it, we will see.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

That is good news,since it was detrmined to be a squib,they could have gone either way with this.

I've been leary of factory ammo for a while since the ammo shortage hit,it seems like there are more problems now.Neck tension and varied OAL's in the same box,peeled cases seating the bullet,double and undercharges,it seems to be much more commonplace in the last few years with ammo manufacturers running full bore 24/7.Last year was the first I saw a factory loaded round with no rim whatsoever,and saw 2 different ones moths apart-real weird.Hopefully things tighten up in the near future but that remains to be seen.

If you plan on shooting,it really is worth it to get into handloading.You can either save money per round or shoot more to improve proficiency,and it doesn't take long to pay for your equipment investment.The part I like is I know every round will go off because I made it.Shy of a dud primer,there's the correct amount of powder in it and the OAL is always within .002-.003" so I don't worry about pressure issues.You also get the luxury of tailoring your loads to bunnyfart plinking loads,full bore hunting loads,or duplicating a SD load for less than factory prices.When you get to the point of once fired brass,the savings really start.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh buddy. I don't have anything constructive to add, but I am sorry that happened to you. Glad you did not get hurt and hope between Double Tap or Kimber, they can get it squared away for you.:smt076


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rex said:


> That is good news,since it was detrmined to be a squib,they could have gone either way with this.
> 
> I've been leary of factory ammo for a while since the ammo shortage hit,it seems like there are more problems now.Neck tension and varied OAL's in the same box,peeled cases seating the bullet,double and undercharges,it seems to be much more commonplace in the last few years with ammo manufacturers running full bore 24/7.Last year was the first I saw a factory loaded round with no rim whatsoever,and saw 2 different ones moths apart-real weird.Hopefully things tighten up in the near future but that remains to be seen.
> 
> If you plan on shooting,it really is worth it to get into handloading.You can either save money per round or shoot more to improve proficiency,and it doesn't take long to pay for your equipment investment.The part I like is I know every round will go off because I made it.Shy of a dud primer,there's the correct amount of powder in it and the OAL is always within .002-.003" so I don't worry about pressure issues.You also get the luxury of tailoring your loads to bunnyfart plinking loads,full bore hunting loads,or duplicating a SD load for less than factory prices.When you get to the point of once fired brass,the savings really start.


Hi REX , 
In your expertise opinion ,do you think maybe a lesser round other then the 10mm. Might have had the possibility of blowing back with a greater chance of injury??..being a 10mm do you think it had the energy to blow the gun barrel instead of a complete or partial blow back.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm no expert really, but it is possible in a real low pressure round like 45.I think it all depends on exactly where the stoppage is and how that powder behaves in it's pressure ramp,man there are so many variables in this type of deal.In this case assuming a stuck bullet was just in the barrel allowing the next to chamber,I would expect a 45 to let loose pretty violently also.Since handguns build to max pressure very early in the barrel,I think anything would be considered devastating.I'm guessing here but I could see a slow powder ramp up and blow before max pressure,but we're still talking whatever amount it would take to blow a chamber apart.Scary crap either way.Somebody with more knowledge of interior ballistics could answer this more precisely than I can though.

As strong as HKs are,I've seen a few double charge blows in 45 and they cracked the chamber along with trashing the slide.While the plastic frame was also junk,the grip area held together well as it was designed to do.I'd really like to see pics of this 10's frame and slide because it sounds like the frame held up well.I've never seen a Kimber 10 but I'm wondering if the frame is solid under the grips,normally the mag would blow out and the grips come apart in your hand.

In this case Dave said the bullet hit the target,so I figured a double charge which is exactly what this acted like.Those that say it was a squi,'could have been.If so,that first round had no powder and the primer pushed the bullet just past the leade,and the next bullet had nowhere to go.I'd be surprised if it even got to leave the case at all.Scary stuff.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rex said:


> I'm no expert really, but it is possible in a real low pressure round like 45.I think it all depends on exactly where the stoppage is and how that powder behaves in it's pressure ramp,man there are so many variables in this type of deal.In this case assuming a stuck bullet was just in the barrel allowing the next to chamber,I would expect a 45 to let loose pretty violently also.Since handguns build to max pressure very early in the barrel,I think anything would be considered devastating.I'm guessing here but I could see a slow powder ramp up and blow before max pressure,but we're still talking whatever amount it would take to blow a chamber apart.Scary crap either way.Somebody with more knowledge of interior ballistics could answer this more precisely than I can though.
> 
> As strong as HKs are,I've seen a few double charge blows in 45 and they cracked the chamber along with trashing the slide.While the plastic frame was also junk,the grip area held together well as it was designed to do.I'd really like to see pics of this 10's frame and slide because it sounds like the frame held up well.I've never seen a Kimber 10 but I'm wondering if the frame is solid under the grips,normally the mag would blow out and the grips come apart in your hand.
> 
> In this case Dave said the bullet hit the target,so I figured a double charge which is exactly what this acted like.Those that say it was a squi,'could have been.If so,that first round had no powder and the primer pushed the bullet just past the leade,and the next bullet had nowhere to go.I'd be surprised if it even got to leave the case at all.Scary stuff.


Yes ,he did say the round went downrange. . thanks
PIC


----------

